# Lost Astral throw bag and SUP paddle Grand Canyon



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

He's back.


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

What's a close line? Is it like a clothes line?


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

A clothes line is for clothes the close line is for ropeing off the cum groover for privacy. No sand slugs on the beach we pack that shit out.


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

Oh, that makes sense now. They must be for guy-only trips because we've never set up a cum groover. Very thoughtful of you though!


----------

